# Scotts AWS Turfmaster



## dave1970 (Aug 8, 2013)

Currently trying to locate parts for this mid 90's scotts all wheel steering tractor. One of the spindles on the deck needs to be replaced, and I'm guessing this was made by Noma or Murray, anyone know of a good parts supplier or have a parts machine? It has a 40" deck, model # C4013-050.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Try this link Dave just put your part, or model# in the search box.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/


----------



## Gailon (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a manual for this model mower online? I've been trying to find a PDF and have not had any luck the past few days.


----------

